# The Springs Dubai



## MZB (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi All,

Me, my wife and our 5 ur old are moving out to Dubai in the next 2 months. In my search for a villa THE SPRINGS seems the be the one which is reasonable priced (I.e 3bed for around 110-120k) and they look like nice villas to.

Question is... Is this to good to be true?

do we need to be aware of anything around that area I hear some areas like international city are to be avoided completely - being new to Dubai is SPRINGS safe for the family?

is there a big expat community there?

would love to hear from someone living there or who has lived there.

thanks in advance


----------



## angel32 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well,
I am also new to dubai, me also want to get info in this regard.
Will anyone share with us?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

MZB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me, my wife and our 5 ur old are moving out to Dubai in the next 2 months. In my search for a villa THE SPRINGS seems the be the one which is reasonable priced (I.e 3bed for around 110-120k) and they look like nice villas to.
> 
> ...


Morning MZB

I have lived in Springs since last October and love it here. Yes, it is a very safe place - well as far as I have encountered and have heard nothing to the contrary. Very family orientated.

The prices you've been quoted do seem the norm. I pay 83k for my 2-bedded and am moving out following my year's tenancy as I know I can get the same for perhaps 10k less.

Springs is a lovely area with a couple of shopping facilities. Spinneys is very popular.

There is I've heard a fairly large expat community but to be honest since I've been here I've only managed to meet my next door neighbour.

The main bone of contention it seems with Springs are the road works but they do seem to be working fairly swiftly with this now as apparently been left dormant for about 3.5 years (so I've been informed, so please don't quote me).

Hope the above is useful but if I think of anything else that is relevant I'll post some more but if you wish to ask something please feel free to pm me.

Best of luck with your move :clap2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MZB said:


> Question is... Is this to good to be true?


Not really seems normal if that is the advertised price. A bit pricey to close on though so haggle a bit off the amount. It's completely normal here.



MZB said:


> do we need to be aware of anything around that area I hear some areas like international city are to be avoided completely - being new to Dubai is SPRINGS safe for the family?
> 
> is there a big expat community there?


Basically The Springs is like the surburban outskirts of any UK town. A huge expat community and as safe as it's going to get here. A lot of people slate it for being a bit legoland/ Truman Show but if I had a 5 year old, it's one of the first places I'd think about moving too.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

One thing I've remembered and not sure if this relates to 3-beds, but myself and others I know who've had 2-beds in Springs, is that the a/c is not too brilliant upstairs. Downstairs I find more than sufficient.

The master bedroom a/c controls the second bedroom and doesn't seem to be as strong as the master bedroom. Just a consideration for you when checking them out. Perhaps the third bedroom has it's own control - I don't know.


----------

